# Se buscan voluntarios para un viaje de ida sin regreso a Marte



## Andres Cuenca

Una compañía holandesa está buscando astronautas voluntarios que deseen viajar a Marte en el año 2023. Pero hay un detalle: quienes sean seleccionados no volverán jamás. Allí vivirán el resto de sus vidas y morirán, señala la organización sin fines de lucro Mars One.





 
“Probablemente haya un crematorio”, dijo Bas Lansdorp, su director ejecutivo. “Será tarea de la gente en Marte decidir qué hacer con los muertos”, agregó.

Que se trate de un viaje de ida es lo que hace que la misión sea posible. Se reducirían costos 
y la tecnología para un vuelo de regreso todavía no existe, según el sitio de Mars One.

*¿Quién viajará?*

La compañía anunció este lunes una convocatoria a candidatos. Cualquier persona podrá aplicar para un asiento en la nave, pero deberá pagar una tarifa. El dinero recaudado será destinado a financiar la misión, que no será nada barata.

Mars One pretende enviar varios cohetes, construir una colonia en el planeta rojo y hacerla crecer con una tripulación cada vez mayor. El presupuesto para una colonia es de 6 mil millones de dólares, dijo Lansdorp.

Una segunda tripulación se unirá a la primera en 2025 y varias más lo harán en los años siguientes. Cada viaje llevará a dos hombres y dos mujeres, por lo que la reproducción en Marte sería viable, aunque no sea esa la intención. “No enviaremos parejas”, indicó el director ejecutivo.


*¿Es en serio?*

Mars One planea financiar parte de la misión a partir de la venta de tecnología desarrollada durante el viaje, explicó Lansdorp. La compartirá con sus potenciales proveedores, que aparecen en el sitio de Mars One.

La idea de Lansdorp parecía tan ilusoria que CNN contactó a uno de ellos para comprobar la credibilidad de Mars One.

“No creo que debamos descartarlos”, dijo un vocero de una compañía aeroespacial que trabajó con la NASA.

Con la llegada del sector privado al mapa espacial, son varias las compañías que buscan hacerse un lugar en el juego, señaló, y agregó que si bien la de Mars One es una de las ideas más audaces, no debería ser desechada antes de tiempo.


*Los medios*

La cobertura mediática proveerá los mayores fondos para la misión, dijo Mars One.
“Mars One planea un evento mediático globalizado que muestre desde la selección de los astronautas hasta su entrenamiento, desde el despegue hasta la llegada a Marte”, indica en su sitio la organización.

La publicidad es la clave y el evento mediático comienza ahora con el casting de los astronautas.

Lansdorp dijo que ya ha hablado con expertos en medios y agencias de publicidad y se muestra seguro de que la vida en Marte será un éxito por décadas para los consumidores en la Tierra.

“Si los humanos llegan a Marte, todo el mundo querrá verlo”, dijo. “La audiencia superará a la de los Juegos Olímpicos”, agregó.


*Una misión extraña y peligrosa*

Los astronautas de Marte enfrentarán una vida solitaria llena de peligros, subsistiendo a base de comidas desecadas y enlatadas.

Una vez en Marte, obtendrán agua reciclando su propia orina.

Tendrán que cuidarse y curarse ellos mismos. “Habrá emergencias y muertes”, dijo Lansdorp. “Tenemos que asegurarnos que los tripulantes podrán seguir sin esas personas”.
Los astronautas tendrán que estar mentalmente capacitados para la misión. “La habilidad psicológica será el criterio fundamental para seleccionar a los candidatos”, explicó.
Una vez seleccionados, un grupo de 40 astronautas pasará un período de siete años de entrenamiento antes de poder volar.

¿Y quién viajará? Lansdorp apunta a astronautas que asuman el desafío y el sacrificio de una vida.

“Una misión de ida a Marte será la oportunidad para llevar adelante la investigación más revolucionaria de la historia”, se lee en el sitio.

Fuente: CNN


----------



## Scooter

¡Que malo que es el tabaco de liar!


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo ya tengo al primer voluntario ---->


----------



## EXELSIOR

Hay que tener xxxxxx para ofrecerse de voluntario...
Un viaje de ida no es joda...
Aunque estaria de lujo eso no lo veo recomendable...
Primero ya deben tener la colonia alla y segundo el no tener asistencia medica emergente puede provocar pandemias de cierta indole con respecto a la radiacion...
Esto es cosa en la que hay que pensar...
Ademas no creo que los padres de los futuros marcianos humanos vayan a querer que sus hijos crezcan en un planeta rojo y desolado...
Esto parece un proyecto para imitar a la pelicula "total recall"...
Les dejo a ustedes la opinion...


----------



## locodelafonola

la verdad ..yo apenas lo lei  sin pensar..... senti que iria pues es como ir algun lugar de la tierra desolado pero estando aca podes volver..... cosa que no me importa demaciado.. la pelicula" TOTAL RECALL" susede en la tierra y no en un planeta lejano .. yo la analogia que haria seria cuando se empezo a colonizar la tierra ..yo vengo de dos emigrates y ellos nunca volviero a su lugar de origen......y que hay de malo morir en marte.... si total despues de muerto lo que hagan con lo que queda .. no me va a molestar.. mi duda es la habitabilidad del planeta...


----------



## bocagonza

yo o lei el otro dia a este tema y la verdad me parece en cierto punto algo viable para tratar de mantener la raza humana en otro planeta... aunque sea una idea fuera de lo comun de aca al 2023 va a haber tripulantes listos para partir, ahora hay que ver que clase de civilizacion se arma alla 
La verdad si no tubiera nada que perder aca en ultima instancia iria...


----------



## fernandob

NO ES LA FORMA de terraformar mandar personas, es una locura, me pinta mas a el diagrama de oppciones que pongo a continuacion que algo "inteligente" .
ademas, que colonicas piensan hacer ?? mandar a un gran grupo de personas a un lugar donde no existen recursos naturales (que ni el oxigeno ni el agua esta alli , lo pensaron ?? ) 
es un absurdo total.

1 -- ese plan solo pudo haber salido de una noche de borrachera entre sinverguenzas
2 ---- si se llega en el diagrama que puse a el final , o sea que la mision supera la atmosfera, luego solo se la pasaran mandando por TV imagenes inventadas para hacer creer que estan ok y asi seguir juntando millones de desprevenidos ilusos.
ya imagino videos digitales como que estan alla disfrutando de la vida, cuando en verdad estan vagando sus cadaveres en el espacio.

TERRAFORMAR:
primero se estudia el terreno , atmosfera, recursos naturales , temperatura y demas.
luego se diseña en la tierra un plan de modificacion de el planeta en forma natural, por ahora lo que se puede hacer es ver si se puede enviar algun tipo de algas, bacterias o lo que sea biologico (planeta rojo , con  por Val Kilmer es una linda pelicula  y con un esquema viable ) .

por si no lo sabian la VIDA es elementos que lo que hacen es "transformar"  minerales y elementos sin vida  EN VIDA.
hay toda unacadena que comienza en elementos basicos (no soy biologo )  que lo que hacen es absorver, o consumir minerales y energia (el sol, o fuentes de calor, o lo que sea)  y se transforman en lo que son : algas, hongos, bacterias.
luego de que tenemos el planeta llendo de esas cosillas :
luego se manda formas biologicas mas complejas las cuales gustan de almorzar a las primeras.
tambien en el interin se busca la generacion de oxigeno .

he leido incluso procesos para atmosferas muy pesadas, con elementos acidos hacerlas que estos precipiten y sean absorbidos por la tierra.

en fin: hay algo que si es claro:
NO ES UN TEMA para unos años, ni siquiera para unos pocos siglos, es un tema muy grande, y muy pero muy bueno, pero que hay que dejar de lado la ambicion personal , el pensar "yo vere los resultados" .

el ser humano es un ser muy pero muy especializado, muy complejo, estamso en la cima de la evolucion, eso nos hace si bien estar en la cima pero tambien ser muy dependientes de todo el ambiente en el cual evolucionamos.

el mandar a un monton de personas como primer etapa es una tremenda gansada, es mandar carne de cañon.
no madar una mision dificil, sino CARNE DE CAÑON.
o sea atar personas a un cañon y dispararlo, asi de absurdo .





bocagonza dijo:


> yo o lei el otro dia a este tema y la verdad me parece en cierto punto algo viable para tratar de mantener la raza humana en otro planeta... aunque sea una idea fuera de lo comun de aca al 2023 va a haber tripulantes listos para partir, ahora hay que ver que clase de civilizacion se arma alla
> La verdad si no tubiera nada que perder aca en ultima instancia iria...


 
si no tenes nada que hacer TENES UN MUNDO HERMOSO  al que ir, si no tenes un mango te subis a un barco de empleado de cuarta, y viajas, hay un mundo , lugares a lso que jamas iras y son hermosisimos, lugares que no tendras problemas de oxigeno, ni falta de agua  , ni nada.
lugares que no existen en ninguna parte de eel universo..................y te vas a ir a marte ??  un lugar horrible para la vida hoy .

pensa !!!!


----------



## Limbo

Ah, pues no esta mal, me han dicho que en marte hace buen tiempo en esta época del año...


----------



## fernandob

locodelafonola dijo:


> la verdad ..yo apenas lo lei sin pensar..... senti que iria pues es como ir algun lugar de la tierra desolado pero estando aca podes volver..... cosa que no me importa demaciado.. la pelicula" TOTAL RECALL" susede en la tierra y no en un planeta lejano .. yo la analogia que haria seria cuando se empezo a colonizar la tierra ..yo vengo de dos emigrates y ellos nunca volviero a su lugar de origen......y que hay de malo morir en marte.... si total despues de muerto lo que hagan con lo que queda .. no me va a molestar.. mi duda es la habitabilidad del planeta...


el planeta NO  es habitable.
deberias de centrar tus dudas en la gente que te quiere vender el viaje.
despues de muerto muerto estas, lo que si es que hay muchas maneras de morir.
y muchos motivos para morir , y para vivir .





Andres Cuenca dijo:


> construir una colonia en el planeta rojo y hacerla crecer con una tripulación cada vez mayor. El presupuesto para una colonia es de 6 mil millones de dólares, dijo Lansdorp.


 
me encanta como quieren gastar esa plata en que crezca una colonia diminuta en el traste de el sistema solar y sin embargo aca no gastan un mango en lugares donde sem muere de hambre.
y me dan ganas de saber que pensara una madre que tiene a su hijo alla o en una nave, donde sufrira , donde posiblemente muera de hambre o asfixiado ese bebe , o con infinidad de problemas puesto que (y repito ) somso seres adaptados a estas condiciones NO SE MANDAN SERES HUMANOS PARA QUEDARSE .
son millones de años de adaptacion a esto.
si mandas a un bicho que se adapto a la nieve a un lugar calido sufrira y se morira.




Andres Cuenca dijo:


> *¿Es en serio?*


tan serio como loq ue dicen muchos politicos que hablan y se llevan bolsas de euros.
tan serio como lo que dicen los brasileros de "la iglesia de dios" .



Andres Cuenca dijo:


> *¿Es serio?*


 
NO


----------



## morta

Yo me anoto, cualquier planeta va a ser mas habitable que la Argentina después que se apruebe las reformas de Cristina!.
Claro que antes contrataría un seguro de vida muy jugoso para mi familia.


----------



## nuk

fernandob tiene razón_ (a mi conclusión no es cosa de juego)_
pero el proyecto ya esta lanzado, yo por mi parte seré un espectador mas.

saludos


----------



## EXELSIOR

locodelafonola dijo:


> la verdad ..yo apenas lo lei  sin pensar..... senti que iria pues es como ir algun lugar de la tierra desolado pero estando aca podes volver..... cosa que no me importa demaciado.. la pelicula" TOTAL RECALL" susede en la tierra y no en un planeta lejano .. yo la analogia que haria seria cuando se empezo a colonizar la tierra ..yo vengo de dos emigrates y ellos nunca volviero a su lugar de origen......y que hay de malo morir en marte.... si total despues de muerto lo que hagan con lo que queda .. no me va a molestar.. mi duda es la habitabilidad del planeta...



aaaaaahhhh bueeeeeeeno...
Hablo otro...
Che no hables si no viste la pelicula...
Y la analogia se representa por la posible viabilidad de una colonia en otro planeta...
Del cual en la pelicula el planeta marte ya estaaaaaaaaaaaa habitado pero sigue siendo un planeta rojo...


Che si tenes tiempo mira la peli y reciennnnnn comenta algo logico...
Pero primero saca las cuentas...
Despues decime si me equivoco...





fernandob dijo:


> el planeta NO  es habitable.
> deberias de centrar tus dudas en la gente que te quiere vender el viaje.
> despues de muerto muerto estas, lo que si es que hay muchas maneras de morir.
> y muchos motivos para morir , y para vivir .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me encanta como quieren gastar esa plata en que crezca una colonia diminuta en el traste de el sistema solar y sin embargo aca no gastan un mango en lugares donde sem muere de hambre.
> y me dan ganas de saber que pensara una madre que tiene a su hijo alla o en una nave, donde sufrira , donde posiblemente muera de hambre o asfixiado ese bebe , o con infinidad de problemas puesto que (y repito ) somso seres adaptados a estas condiciones NO SE MANDAN SERES HUMANOS PARA QUEDARSE .
> son millones de años de adaptacion a esto.
> si mandas a un bicho que se adapto a la nieve a un lugar calido sufrira y se morira.
> 
> 
> 
> tan serio como loq ue dicen muchos politicos que hablan y se llevan bolsas de euros.
> tan serio como lo que dicen los brasileros de "la iglesia de dios" .
> 
> 
> 
> NO






exelente...
Bieennnnn dicho amigo latero...
Tenes toda la razon...
Vos si sabes razonar...


EDITO:que los demas no me tomen a mal...
Solo que en este hilo este amigo propuso buena logica...
Sabe lo que dice...
Solo no lo tomen a mal...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hummmmm....hay olor a toneladas de falopa en los pulmones de estos tipos....


----------



## chclau

Lo peor es que, si llegan a tener exito, la primera colonia humana extraterrestre va a ser un asilo de locos.


----------



## edwars

Sres lo peor de todo es que van a pagar un viaje donde van a vivir como sardinas en latas y a una muerte segura...!


----------



## chclau

Bueno, pero como todo este evento es un "reality" al menos nos queda el consuelo que las astronautas seran pechugonas como en las portadas de Amazing Comics


----------



## morta

"EDITO:que los demas no me tomen a mal..."

EXCELSIOR, en muchos de tus post noto una cierta falta de tacto para expresarte y la verdad algunos post tuyos fueron a parar a moderación justamente por eso.
Si bien esta "mision" puede ser seria, nadie en su sano juicio pagaría un boleto a marte sin retorno, pero mas allá de eso es cosa de cada uno si hace un "análisis serio" del tema (que no lo resiste ni ahí), o se lo toma a la chacota.

En cuanto a la película cuando a Quaid le venden los recuerdos de las vacaciones en marte el estaba en la tierra, después de eso el se da cuenta que había estado antes en marte y que esa parte de su memoria había sido bloqueada, recién después de eso viaja a marte.

"aaaaaahhhh bueeeeeeeno...
Hablo otro...
Che no hables si no viste la pelicula..."

Tu forma de expresar a veces suena como que desautorizas algunos comentarios y en este foro, todos estamos a la misma altura, un escalón debajo de los moderadores. Si vos pensás que algo se puede tomar a mal, no lo escribas, que lo anuncies no te exime de que le caiga mal a otra persona.


----------



## tiago

Yo no me quito de la cabeza lo de reciclar la orina ... Hemos descubierto el manantial eterno !!!

Saludos.


----------



## chclau

Y... el agua que uno toma ya habra pasado por la vejiga de unos cuantos miles de dinosaurios, ballenas, delfines, cormoranes, elefantes, personas y etc., no?


----------



## ESKALENO

¿cuánto pagan?

No creo que duren ni 5 años sin comida fresca y con las radiaciones que habrá, seguramente es un experimento a ver cuanto tiempo puede aguantar un ser humano en esas condiciones.


----------



## EXELSIOR

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hummmmm....hay olor a toneladas de falopa en los pulmones de estos tipos....



Elemental mi querido zoidberg...
La falopa la tienen alla...


Bue bue,es mejor bajar un cambio en este tema con respecto a lo de una colonia...
Nos vamos muy por las ramas al discutir con respecto a si es o no posible o viable una colonia en marte...
Aunque es un avance tecnologico,no nos compete ese area de discutir el si o el no de posibilidad de tal cosa en tal lugar,esto hace perder la escencia del foro,ya parecemos investigadores de la nasa haciendo estas interrogantes...
Si queremos discutir de esta manera es mejor haber movido a sala de charla este tema...
Solo nos interesa lo que viene referido a este avance...





chclau dijo:


> Lo peor es que, si llegan a tener exito, la primera colonia humana extraterrestre va a ser un asilo de locos.




Amen por ello...



chclau dijo:


> Lo peor es que, si llegan a tener exito, la primera colonia humana extraterrestre va a ser un asilo de locos.



Amén hermano...
Tu ya viste la realidad...





morta dijo:


> "EDITO:que los demas no me tomen a mal..."
> 
> EXCELSIOR, en muchos de tus post noto una cierta falta de tacto para expresarte y la verdad algunos post tuyos fueron a parar a moderación justamente por eso.
> Si bien esta "mision" puede ser seria, nadie en su sano juicio pagaría un boleto a marte sin retorno, pero mas allá de eso es cosa de cada uno si hace un "análisis serio" del tema (que no lo resiste ni ahí), o se lo toma a la chacota.
> 
> En cuanto a la película cuando a Quaid le venden los recuerdos de las vacaciones en marte el estaba en la tierra, después de eso el se da cuenta que había estado antes en marte y que esa parte de su memoria había sido bloqueada, recién después de eso viaja a marte.
> 
> "aaaaaahhhh bueeeeeeeno...
> Hablo otro...
> Che no hables si no viste la pelicula..."
> 
> Tu forma de expresar a veces suena como que desautorizas algunos comentarios y en este foro, todos estamos a la misma altura, un escalón debajo de los moderadores. Si vos pensás que algo se puede tomar a mal, no lo escribas, que lo anuncies no te exime de que le caiga mal a otra persona.



con mas razon yo aclaraba esto...
A parte de mis faltas infractoras al reglamento,me lo tomo en serio a los temas que se tratan...
Ademas yo no desautorizo a nadie...
Todos tienen libre derecho a opinar...
Ahora que ustedes se tomen a mal un comentario bastante dictatorial,que para ustedes es algo agresivo,no quiere decir que ustedes no puedan opinar de tal acto...
Lo de la pelicula al fin y al cabo se entiende la analogia...
Por favor,no discutamos en vano algo que sabemos que no va a llegar a nada...
Mis mas sinceras disculpas si fui duro con mis comentarios a todos...
Pero si buscamos seriedad no me reclamen...





ESKALENO dijo:


> ¿cuánto pagan?
> 
> No creo que duren ni 5 años sin comida fresca y con las radiaciones que habrá, seguramente es un experimento a ver cuanto tiempo puede aguantar un ser humano en esas condiciones.



Con mas razon ESKALENO...
Los futuros habitantes marcianos deberan subsistir autonomamente...
Y no hay vuelta atras...
Algo asi como volver a la edad de piedra en otro planeta...


----------



## chclau

Yo entre al sitio, que con toda sinceridad me parece una estafa... pero hete aqui que si hemos de creerles y las fotos aportadas son ciertas, ya muchos se han anotado. Y conste que anotarse es garpando, o sea, pagando. Nada menos que 73 dolares o algo asi. Es anotarse para una supuesta seleccion que comenzara en el 2013 y la nave sera lanzada en 2023.

Una de las cosas increibles es que uno de los anotados, tiene 56 pirulos.
Quien dice, con un poco de suerte veremos llegar ese anio y nos comeremos el sombrero o diremos "se los dije, era una estafa". 

Pero bueno, la mayoria de los descubrimientos y exploraciones fueron hechos por valientes, tontos y locos. Nadie que este tranquilito en su casa enterandose de a quien le metio los cuernos la loquita del barrio, se le ocurrira jamas subirse a una carabela, un barquito de morondanga, con un genoves que habla un castellano inentendible, para ir a las Indias por el otro lado. 

Pero si uno es preso y no tiene nada que perder...


----------



## locodelafonola

EXELSIOR dijo:


> aaaaaahhhh bueeeeeeeno...
> Hablo otro...
> Che no hables si no viste la pelicula...
> Y la analogia se representa por la posible viabilidad de una colonia en otro planeta...
> Del cual en la pelicula el planeta marte ya estaaaaaaaaaaaa habitado pero sigue siendo un planeta rojo...Che si tenes tiempo mira la peli y reciennnnnn comenta algo logico...
> Pero primero saca las cuentas...
> Despues decime si me equivoco...


 lla vi varias veces y da a entender que es la tierra despues del desastre delcalentamiento global ¿¿¿¿¿ quien te dijo que en marte hay oxigeno???  y agua de lluvia entendiste mal se cree que hay agua pero no esta confirmado aun....  yo que vos la veo de nuevo y me fijo en los detalles.....  "la caida" es un transporte que atraviesa la tierra en su centro y une los dos continentes que quedanen la tierra....no marte aca dejoel link del Trailer para que los demas saquen su conclucion si estoy equivocado 



 aca un link de la critica y alli dice que el libro habla de marte pero los guionistas cambiaron  por la tierra http://criticas-de-cine.labutaca.net/total-recall-desafio-total-implante-sin-alma/


----------



## chclau

Yo vi la version de 1990 con Schwarzenegger y era excelente 

*****************
ALERTA DE SPOILER
*****************

En la version con Schwarzenegger era evidente que se trataba de Marte, lo que siempre me quede en la duda es que teoricamente Schwarzenegger va a que le implanten un recuerdo y eso libera una identidad escondida de el mismo... aunque en realidad uno puede tambien entender que toda la pelicula es el recuerdo que le implantaron.


----------



## fernandob

tiago dijo:


> Yo no me quito de la cabeza lo de reciclar la orina ... Hemos descubierto el manantial eterno !!!
> 
> Saludos.


 
y LA COMIDA !!!! no lo pone eso uno por una cuestion de educacion, pero alla no hay vacas, ni gallinas, ni trigo...........me explico ??


----------



## chclau

y el oxigeno????

Aca intentaron hacer el famoso experimento Biosfera II... y tenian un galpon enorme, con tierra de la Tierra, valga la rebuznancia, gravedad de la Tierra, plantas, y animales, y seres humanos... y fue un rotundo fracaso. Tuvieron que bombearles oxigeno si no se asfixiaban.

Hacer lo mismo pero con menos espacio, sin animales, sin energia, aislados... y solo cuatro personas? Esperemos que la tecnologia avance muchisimo en estos diez anios. Sinceramente por lo que vi del sitio, me parece que no estan interesados en ningun avance mas alla de abrir el cierre de nuestras billeteras... pero bueno, a lo mejor me como el sombrero.


----------



## fernandob

EXELSIOR dijo:


> Los futuros habitantes marcianos deberan subsistir autonomamente...
> Y no hay vuelta atras...
> Algo asi como volver a la edad de piedra en otro planeta...


 
pero en el otro planeta antes de los humanos primitivos habia vegetacion (comida) y animalillos pas pequeños que nosotros (mas comida) .
nuestra existencia se debio a que estaban dadas las condiciones.

y no pude dejar de pensar al leer lo de la supervivencia y de como alimentarse y de que uno se muere alla.........¿ como seria la cosa ?? y aca va una conversacion de marte con la tierra , via wi fi :

*marte --------.che, se acaba la comida aca .*
tierra -------Y ??? ..

*marte ..que hacemos ??? *
tierra . --- espera que miro en los papeles .

Tierra.... . aca en el contrato dice solo ida....
*marte .......... y ?? *

tierra ........jodanse !!.
*marte  .----- %&$&%$ .*

un mes despues 

tierra .---- hola...marte...¿ siguen ahi ??? vamos a mandar un segundo grupo, pero queremos saber como va todo ..... siguen ahi ?? 
*marte . ---- si, aca estamos , manden nomas a el segundo grupo, ya solucionamos todo .*

tierra ..----que alegria nos da, estan todos bien ?? 
*marte .----- si , hemos sufrido 2 bajas, pero ahora que sabemos que ustedes vienen estamos mas tranquilos .-----*


tierra . --- 2 muertos ?? quienes ?? .
*marte .----- carlos y el gordo pepe .*


tierra ..----carlos ?? el pelirrojo ?? el ingeniero ?? 
*marte .--------no , carlos: el otro gordo.*


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Y dónde habría que anotarse Fer ?


----------



## tiago

chclau dijo:


> Y... el agua que uno toma ya habra pasado por la vejiga de unos cuantos miles de dinosaurios, ballenas, delfines, cormoranes, elefantes, personas y etc., no?



No es el caso. Que pasa con la evaporación por ejemplo? Puede que sea viable reciclarla unas pocas veces, pero sobrevivir de ello ... La cantidad de agua obtenida cada vez será mas pequeña. Bueno, si lo consiguieron en Dune con los Destiltrajes ... 

Saludos.


----------



## chclau

En Marte hay agua. Si sera facil extraerla... eso ya no lo se.


----------



## Limbo

Progongo que veais la pelicula: Moon


----------



## EXELSIOR

chclau dijo:


> Yo vi la version de 1990 con Schwarzenegger y era excelente
> 
> *****************
> ALERTA DE SPOILER
> *****************
> 
> En la version con Schwarzenegger era evidente que se trataba de Marte, lo que siempre me quede en la duda es que teoricamente Schwarzenegger va a que le implanten un recuerdo y eso libera una identidad escondida de el mismo... aunque en realidad uno puede tambien entender que toda la pelicula es el recuerdo que le implantaron.



jejejejejej todos estamos hablando de la version que hablas tu de 1990...
Ahora que se hallan confundido con otra no es problema mio...
Para todos los que se fueron por las ramas la pelicula de arnold es la que se esta haciendo la analogia...
No se fumen el cerebro tratando de encontrar una analogia con otras peliculas...





fernandob dijo:


> pero en el otro planeta antes de los humanos primitivos habia vegetacion (comida) y animalillos pas pequeños que nosotros (mas comida) .
> nuestra existencia se debio a que estaban dadas las condiciones.
> 
> y no pude dejar de pensar al leer lo de la supervivencia y de como alimentarse y de que uno se muere alla.........¿ como seria la cosa ?? y aca va una conversacion de marte con la tierra , via wi fi :
> 
> *marte --------.che, se acaba la comida aca .*
> tierra -------Y ??? ..
> 
> *marte ..que hacemos ??? *
> tierra . --- espera que miro en los papeles .
> 
> Tierra.... . aca en el contrato dice solo ida....
> *marte .......... y ?? *
> 
> tierra ........jodanse !!.
> *marte  .----- %&$&%$ .*
> 
> un mes despues
> 
> tierra .---- hola...marte...¿ siguen ahi ??? vamos a mandar un segundo grupo, pero queremos saber como va todo ..... siguen ahi ??
> *marte . ---- si, aca estamos , manden nomas a el segundo grupo, ya solucionamos todo .*
> 
> tierra ..----que alegria nos da, estan todos bien ??
> *marte .----- si , hemos sufrido 2 bajas, pero ahora que sabemos que ustedes vienen estamos mas tranquilos .-----*
> 
> 
> tierra . --- 2 muertos ?? quienes ?? .
> *marte .----- carlos y el gordo pepe .*
> 
> 
> tierra ..----carlos ?? el pelirrojo ?? el ingeniero ??
> *marte .--------no , carlos: el otro gordo.*



jojojojo eso es seguro que canivalismo habrá...





chclau dijo:


> y el oxigeno????
> 
> Aca intentaron hacer el famoso experimento Biosfera II... y tenian un galpon enorme, con tierra de la Tierra, valga la rebuznancia, gravedad de la Tierra, plantas, y animales, y seres humanos... y fue un rotundo fracaso. Tuvieron que bombearles oxigeno si no se asfixiaban.
> 
> Hacer lo mismo pero con menos espacio, sin animales, sin energia, aislados... y solo cuatro personas? Esperemos que la tecnologia avance muchisimo en estos diez anios. Sinceramente por lo que vi del sitio, me parece que no estan interesados en ningun avance mas alla de abrir el cierre de nuestras billeteras... pero bueno, a lo mejor me como el sombrero.



Ahora ya entiendes sobre "autonomia"...
Lo del experimento biosfera I y II no solo se asfixiaban tambien hubo una peste ademas de la invasion de cucas por todas las paredes...
Fue un fracaso porque no implementaron el factor autodestruccion...


----------



## nuk

me pregunto que pasaría si no hay voluntarios


----------



## EXELSIOR

chclau dijo:


> En Marte hay agua. Si sera facil extraerla... eso ya no lo se.



solo se puede extraer si se tienen conocimientos suficientes de la litosféra marciana para proseguir a una mineria tundrica...
Esos hielos llevan milenios alli y no se sabe cuanta mugre espacial contendra...





nuk dijo:


> me pregunto que pasaría si no hay voluntarios



posiblemente cancelen la mision...
Oooooooo la truchifiquen y la conviertan en una propaganda como la de axe...
Y solo lleven a unos cuantos gatos locos...


----------



## fernandob

nuk dijo:


> me pregunto que pasaría si no hay voluntarios



alguno dira que  vio la luz y se hara pastor evangelico.
en poco tiempo dira que en el 2023 se acaba el mundo y solo el sabe donde hay que esconderse:
pasaje premium : 12 milloines de euros
pasaje turista : 3 millones
conejillo de indias (el primero en bajar , el ultimo en comer ) : 300 mil euros 
estampitas de el fin de el mundo : 3 euros


----------



## morta

Me parece que una misión a marte seria viable pero con relevos, hoy el ambiente mas severo al que nos podemos enfrentar es el ambiente antártico y aun así las misiones son por 3 o 4 años, ahora el problema con marte es que la distancia mínima a la tierra que es de 55 millones de kilómetros, se da cada 15 o 17 años, está mas que claro que cremar o enterrar el cuerpo de un astronauta muerto en marte es un desperdicio de proteínas, sino pregunten a los jugadores de rugby uruguayos que estuvieron 46 días en los andes sin nada para comer.

Por otro lado la atmósfera no es respirable, se necesita equipo autónomo, módulos de habitabilidad similares a los de la estación espacial, pero mas resistentes por que en marte ademas hay tormentas de polvo, radiación solar (no hay capa de ozono), micrometeoritos (atmosfera tenue, no se desintegran como en la tierra), etc etc.
Así como lo plantean estos tipos, me parece que van a juntar unos cuantos miles de dólares y se van a dar a la fuga, por que seria mas viable hacer una colonia en la luna antes de ir a marte.


----------



## Marce

morta dijo:


> por que seria mas viable hacer una colonia en la luna antes de ir a marte.


----------



## Scooter

¿Está de camino al planeta Hercolobus o al planeta Raticulín?
Es que así se podría aprovechar la bajada de bandera del taxi que debe de costar un pico.

¿Y por qué no vamos a marte y volvemos el miercole?


Pues me parece una soberana colección de despropósitos. Eso si, algo de publicidad han conseguido, si pillan a unos cuantos frikis de todo el planeta y recaudan algo podrán vivir como reyes.


----------



## morta

casi me olvido, el regolito lunar se puede usar como material de construcción, ya que es similar al cemento portland.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Limbo dijo:


> Progongo que veais la pelicula: Moon


Es en la que sale Sting?  

No dije nada   esa era Dune.... no Moon


----------



## Nuyel

No creo que 10 años alcancen para una misión a marte, al menos ya deberían enviar robots a construir la base por que solo 4 personas a otro planeta no es como ir de campamento al desierto, al menos aquí tienes la atmósfera, por otra parte enviar pocos permitirían que vivan por un poco más, solo que los primeros la tendrán muy difícil en preparar todo, pero esperemos que les envíen suficiente comida y oxigeno por que si no, no aguantarán hasta el segundo grupo.

Por otra parte me gustaría ir, creo que estoy lo suficientemente loco como para no enloquecer más por quedarme solo. Pero eso si, antes de siquiera subir a la nave aseguren me la cantidad de provisiones y recursos que ya hayan sido enviadas y hayan aterrizado a salvo, si no siento que alcance ni drogado entro a esa cosa.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

A sido tal la atención mediática a este proyecto que ya hay mas de mil personas inscritas.

De los nuestros, tenemos:
1 Argentino: http://applicants.mars-one.com/profile/b4651b2b-5964-46bc-8d3e-fad20fb22776
1 Colombiano: http://applicants.mars-one.com/profile/33e113c5-3df1-4aa2-a68b-84d96f333549
1 mexicano: http://applicants.mars-one.com/profile/4d157b1d-86fe-4e72-9528-533ed8a1e67c

¡Quien se anima!


----------



## DOSMETROS

En lo personal creo que es un cazabobos  , como la energía contínua


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Seguro que si, pero al igual que la energía continua es emocionante pensar en ello.


----------



## chclau

Yo me anotaria... si fuera 20 años mas joven... y solamente para ir por lo menos con la quita ola.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y 38 dólares es una cifra muuuuuuuuy tentadora 


http://applicants.mars-one.com/profile/ea8ed0f9-94ae-4be1-8da5-b85d949ebc2d


----------



## asherar

Ojo con las propuestas del sector privado. 
Me hace acordar a los que tienen una enfermedad incurable y se congelan en vida para esperar que see encuentre la cura.
Es cosa de locos. 
El viaje a Marte es una ducha de partículas subatómicas de alta energía que dura 6 meses. 
Para cuando lleguen a destino todos pueden haber contraido cáncer. 
En Marte van a pasar una muerte dolorosa, lejos de sus seres queridos y 
en un lugar inhóspito. 
Me decanto más por mandar robots. 

Si es por pensar en cosas emocionantes, pensemos en una forma  más rápida de viajar en el espacio, 
como ir por el hiperespacio, o algo parecido.


----------



## EXELSIOR

Nuyel dijo:


> No creo que 10 años alcancen para una misión a marte, al menos ya deberían enviar robots a construir la base por que solo 4 personas a otro planeta no es como ir de campamento al desierto, al menos aquí tienes la atmósfera, por otra parte enviar pocos permitirían que vivan por un poco más, solo que los primeros la tendrán muy difícil en preparar todo, pero esperemos que les envíen suficiente comida y oxigeno por que si no, no aguantarán hasta el segundo grupo.
> 
> Por otra parte me gustaría ir, creo que estoy lo suficientemente loco como para no enloquecer más por quedarme solo. Pero eso si, antes de siquiera subir a la nave aseguren me la cantidad de provisiones y recursos que ya hayan sido enviadas y hayan aterrizado a salvo, si no siento que alcance ni drogado entro a esa cosa.



creo que para entrenarse hay que ir 7 años seguidos a la casa de gran hermano XDDDD...
ahi si que vas a estar encerrado





asherar dijo:


> Ojo con las propuestas del sector privado.
> Me hace acordar a los que tienen una enfermedad incurable y se congelan en vida para esperar que see encuentre la cura.
> Es cosa de locos.
> El viaje a Marte es una ducha de partículas subatómicas que dura 6 meses.
> Para cuando lleguen a destino todos pueden haber contraido cáncer.
> En Marte van a pasar una muerte dolorosa, lejos de sus seres queridos y
> en un lugar inhóspito.
> Me decanto más por mandar robots.
> 
> Si es por pensar en cosas emocionantes, pensemos en una forma  más rápida de viajar en el espacio,
> como ir por el hiperespacio, o algo parecido.



mmmmm no se...
Han pasado cosas muy raras con respecto a las misiones a marte y lo que hallan encontrado ahi no lo muestran...
Seguro que es una mascara de planeamiento suicida...
Porque marte?...
Porque no la luna?...
Seguramente en marte pueden hacer algo que en la luna es contraproducente...
El que halla visto la pelicula "la maquina del tiempo" en uno de los tiempos que el protagonista visita,el futuro...
Dicen que planean detonar cargas nucleares para la perforacion de cuevas para las colonias...
Despues eso desencadena que la luna salga se su orbita y se hacerque a la tierra...
Los pedazos de luna caen y la mitad de la luna desaparece...
Esto pasa en un lapso de 299600000 años si no me falla la visual de la pelicula...


----------



## fdesergio

Parece que hay varios candidatos, mmmmmmm les ayudamos con el pago????


PD: Susceptibles no mirar, perdon si falta alguno


----------



## EXELSIOR

fdesergio dijo:


> Parece que hay varios candidatos, mmmmmmm les ayudamos con el pago????
> 
> 
> PD: Susceptibles no mirar, perdon si falta alguno



por las dudas vete subiendo a la nave...
No sea que se olviden de llevarte...
xdddd


----------



## fernandob

EXELSIOR dijo:


> Porque marte?...
> Porque no la luna?...
> ..



es SENCILLISIMO, muchisima gente NO LO PIENSA.
mira, te dire un ejemplo o odea imaginate que vos queres desarrollar, investigar de un tema de electronica:
placasd e no que que con chips de no se cuanto y no se que mas .
pero no tenes un peso.
pero sos inteligente, no tanto en electronica, si en la vision humana.
que haces ¡? 
pones en la web que estas montando una empresa y necesitas donaciones , que cuando tengas el proyecto listo  seran quienes donan lso prieros en recibir uno .
aunque parezca mentira muchisima gente se prende.
vos armas tu laboratorio, te quedas con los diseños, con lo aprendido, con la empresa , y desarrollas.

esto es igual:
y suponiendo que fuese "serio" , decime, es tan pero tan extraño e increible el ser humano que es cuestion de encontrar algo loco, romantico , aventurero, o a veces extravagante , Y TE PAGAN .........si, te pagan para que vos desarrolles, y encima aceptan ser conejillos de indias.
si ........ser usados mal .
pero lo ven como una aventura, la dichosa ignorancia.
si no fuese asi, pues se postularian para el viaje quienes estan en el proyecto.

es un poco como las hamburguesas de un restaurante: si son buenas de verdad la comen los mismos que las hacen, pero si los que estan en la cocina no la comen ni aunque tengan hambre ...........

MARTE es un viaje, y con humanos es simplemente un EXPERIMENTO  , el cual pagan las propias victimas.
como te dije es cosa dee extraña psicologia.
hace miles de años le decias a un esclavo que lo dejabas libre pero le preguntabas si queria trabajar toda su vida para que el te pague el armar una nave para mandar a el mismo ex-esclavo a un viaje  a la muerte ......se va corriendo mientras piensa si lo que te ocurre seria contagioso .

si hace tiempo te dicen que no seras esclavo , pero tendras que trabajar siempre para pagar por un pedazo de tierra que antes era gratis.......tambien te pareera raro.

o si te invitan a trabajar todos los dias a un club, a una fabrica, o a una web o a cualquier lado  "de onda " sin un sueldo, solo por que si .....

es muy raro e increible el ser humano, y como se puede manipular con las cosas "exactas" .
mientras , lso vivos desarrollan, investigan, montan una empresa monstruo , experimentan.}
imaginate que el viaje fracasa...........NUNCA ES FRACASO  , nunca, es solo un escalon, se murieron ??  se perdio la nave ?? no importa, se aprendio de ello, quienes arman esto y investigan aprendieron y siguen on el proyecto, quienes se anotan de aventureros son los que pierden, de voluntarios............jaaa.............voluntarios..........que nombre.........una palabra para definir algo asi.
que pongan la plata y la vida..........


----------



## EXELSIOR

fernandob dijo:


> es SENCILLISIMO, muchisima gente NO LO PIENSA.
> mira, te dire un ejemplo o odea imaginate que vos queres desarrollar, investigar de un tema de electronica:
> placasd e no que que con chips de no se cuanto y no se que mas .
> pero no tenes un peso.
> pero sos inteligente, no tanto en electronica, si en la vision humana.
> que haces ¡?
> pones en la web que estas montando una empresa y necesitas donaciones , que cuando tengas el proyecto listo  seran quienes donan lso prieros en recibir uno .
> aunque parezca mentira muchisima gente se prende.
> vos armas tu laboratorio, te quedas con los diseños, con lo aprendido, con la empresa , y desarrollas.
> 
> esto es igual:
> y suponiendo que fuese "serio" , decime, es tan pero tan extraño e increible el ser humano que es cuestion de encontrar algo loco, romantico , aventurero, o a veces extravagante , Y TE PAGAN .........si, te pagan para que vos desarrolles, y encima aceptan ser conejillos de indias.
> si ........ser usados mal .
> pero lo ven como una aventura, la dichosa ignorancia.
> si no fuese asi, pues se postularian para el viaje quienes estan en el proyecto.
> 
> es un poco como las hamburguesas de un restaurante: si son buenas de verdad la comen los mismos que las hacen, pero si los que estan en la cocina no la comen ni aunque tengan hambre ...........




LO DICHO..
tenes razon...
Pero tambien hay que mencionar que si esto en realidad se completa y la mision es un exito...
No habra humano ignorante que no acepte esta proposicion...
Osea la ignorancia es la madre de la estafa...
Seguramente si el proyecto fracasa,van a hacer lo mismo que hicieron los dictadores en la guerra de malvinas...
Decian que ibamos ganando cuando en realidad nos estaban haciendo m........
Lo que quiero decir es que si esto fracasa van a difundir falsas esperanzas y cuando vayan los otarios inscriptos se van a dar la sorpresa de su vida...
La ultima,porque no hay vuelta atras...


----------



## fernandob

fdesergio dijo:


> Parece que hay varios candidatos, mmmmmmm les ayudamos con el pago????
> 
> 
> PD: Susceptibles no mirar, perdon si falta alguno



esa clase de gente es la que se queda en casa arengando a que hay que ser patriota y que hay que ofrecerse de voluntario, tambien ofrecer a los hijos y los ahorros............mientras ellos se quedan en casa "cuidando " lo de los que se fueron.
luego a quienes no se ofrecen de voluntaarios les dicen cobardes triadores y mientras ellos siguen sin ofrecerse de voluntarios (si les llegas a decir algo te dicen que sos un desestabilizador de la sociedad...

como dije el ser humano es muy pero muy complejo, particular, tramposo, extraño, impredecible..........y mil cosas mas .





EXELSIOR dijo:


> LO DICHO..
> tenes razon...
> Pero tambien hay que mencionar que si esto en realidad se completa y la mision es un exito...
> No habra humano ignorante que no acepte esta proposicion...
> Osea la ignorancia es la madre de la estafa...
> Seguramente si el proyecto fracasa,van a hacer lo mismo que hicieron los dictadores en la guerra de malvinas...
> Decian que ibamos ganando cuando en realidad nos estaban haciendo m........
> Lo que quiero decir es que si esto fracasa van a difundir falsas esperanzas y cuando vayan los otarios inscriptos se van a dar la sorpresa de su vida...
> La ultima,porque no hay vuelta atras...



es que si se lo toman en serio  Y TIENEN UN BUEN MARKETING no hay fracaso, cada nave que explote es un intento y desde el principio incharan que hay que hacer SACRIFICIOS .
no viste nunca a lso soldados de el servicio militar de un pais ?? los convencen de hacer BRUTADAS , de que esta bien ir a matar.
de que esta bien que mueran por su pais ...... de que esta bien...........lo brutalmente mal.

no hay fracaso si van en serio , solo etapas, solo escalones.
el tema es que una csoa es hacer un proyecto BIEN  con cientificos bien, centrados y otra con privados que anda a saber que tienen en la cabeza.
mandar humanos de primera es no tener nada en la cabeza.


----------



## EXELSIOR

fernandob dijo:


> esa clase de gente es la que se queda en casa arengando a que hay que ser patriota y que hay que ofrecerse de voluntario, tambien ofrecer a los hijos y los ahorros............mientras ellos se quedan en casa "cuidando " lo de los que se fueron.
> luego a quienes no se ofrecen de voluntaarios les dicen cobardes triadores y mientras ellos siguen sin ofrecerse de voluntarios (si les llegas a decir algo te dicen que sos un desestabilizador de la sociedad...
> 
> como dije el ser humano es muy pero muy complejo, particular, tramposo, extraño, impredecible..........y mil cosas mas .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es que si se lo toman en serio  Y TIENEN UN BUEN MARKETING no hay fracaso, cada nave que explote es un intento y desde el principio incharan que hay que hacer SACRIFICIOS .
> no viste nunca a lso soldados de el servicio militar de un pais ?? los convencen de hacer BRUTADAS , de que esta bien ir a matar.
> de que esta bien que mueran por su pais ...... de que esta bien...........lo brutalmente mal.
> 
> no hay fracaso si van en serio , solo etapas, solo escalones.
> el tema es que una csoa es hacer un proyecto BIEN  con cientificos bien, centrados y otra con privados que anda a saber que tienen en la cabeza.
> mandar humanos de primera es no tener nada en la cabeza.



LO DICHO...
Tenes razon en decir en que los humanos somos extraños tramposos etc...
Pero hay algo que los argentinos llamamos AVIVADA...
cosa que a la mayoria de los humanos por no decir el 90%...
Que no tienen esta condicion...
Osea digamos cuantos argentinos hicieron se postularon...
Los que lo hicieron ¿quienes son?...
Que sea publico o privado me importa un comino...
Ojo lo digo con respecto a las multinacionales y no por los comentarios...
Es asi la cosa como vos la expones...
Tenes razon...
Pero si los comparamos con los soldados algo no queda claro...
Los soldados luchan por un ideal y aunque sea por que les hallan lavado el cerebro...
Es un ideal al fin...
Patriota o no patriota no significa que el humano no pueda luchar por su vida...
Aunque no venga al caso...


----------



## morta

Tengo una terrible sospecha que esto sea un operación publicitaria para el próximo reality de TV, aparte si mal no recuerdo el formato de gran hermano salio de holanda.


----------



## EXELSIOR

morta dijo:


> Tengo una terrible sospecha que esto sea un operación publicitaria para el próximo reality de TV, aparte si mal no recuerdo el formato de gran hermano salio de holanda.



fuaaa imaginate si hacen esto en marte...


----------



## el-rey-julien

siempre hay cada uno,,,se encuentra loco para todo heee,
es poco serio y encima hay que pagar el pasaje ????


----------



## EXELSIOR

el-rey-julien dijo:


> siempre hay cada uno,,,se encuentra loco para todo heee,
> es poco serio y encima hay que pagar el pasaje ????



no solo eso...
Debes firmar un descargo de responsabilidad...
Osea si te moris en el viaje o alla...
No te van a traer para exhumar tus restos...
Capas o te tiran al espacio o te sepultan en marte...
Ellos no se van a hacer cargo ni de traer flores a los familiares...
Para colmo que de aca a marte los miles de km de distancia haran que las transmisiones por radio vayan en diferido...
Osea si te envian un mensaje de que un virus ataco la colonia por asi decirlo...
Cuando llegue aca seguramente ya estaran todos muertos o hechos zombies...


----------



## Marce

morta dijo:


> Tengo una terrible sospecha que esto sea un operación publicitaria para el próximo reality de TV, aparte si mal no recuerdo el formato de gran hermano salio de holanda.


   ver como las personas se interactuan entre si, la manera mas barata de producir toneladas de dinero no?






   Como haran para transmtirlo las 24hs?


----------



## SKYFALL

Yo podria ir sin mayor inconveniente, el problema estaria en conectarme a Internet para poder acceder a los foros, creo que tardaria algunos años luz en llegar hasta aca los mensajes que responda.


----------



## nuk

nuk dijo:


> me pregunto que pasaría si no hay voluntarios


si los hay  y hasta para escoger... ya los vi.

 como cuanto sera el precio a pagar para ir a ese sitio...

podemos decir muchas cosas pero después de que este grupo de conejillos de indias llegue
su pongo que ya se tendrá una certera respuesta a todo lo que se comenta de
ese lugar, de que hay agua, de que se ven roedores, que piramides, fruslerias, etc....

saludos


----------



## Nuyel

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Yo podria ir sin mayor inconveniente, el problema estaria en conectarme a Internet para poder acceder a los foros, creo que tardaria algunos años luz en llegar hasta aca los mensajes que responda.



Este es mi principal motivo para no ir  a menos que el sistema teórico para comunicarse más rápido que la velocidad de la luz mediante las correlaciones cuánticas no-locales funcionase no me voy del planeta, pero de aquí a que esa cosa funcione y se pueda meter en una maleta como que falta mucho si es que es posible


----------



## chclau

Bueno pero no exageren, el retraso para comunicarse desde Marte a la Tierra es como mucho de 30 minutos en cada direccion


----------



## Marce

_Cada señal que emite el robot desde Marte tarda 13,8 minutos en llegar a nuestro planeta a la velocidad de la luz (debido principalmente a la posición de Marte y su órbita respecto a la Tierra)._
 Fuente 
http://alt1040.com/2012/08/curiosity-llega-a-marte


----------



## chclau

asi es, eso es ahora, pero Marte puede estar mas lejos, depende de las posiciones relativas en las orbitas. Pero aun en las peores condiciones llevara 30 minutos comunicarse


----------



## EXELSIOR

Marce dijo:


> ver como las personas se interactuan entre si, la manera mas barata de producir toneladas de dinero no?
> 
> http://img.desmotivaciones.es/201102/trumanshow.jpg
> Como haran para transmtirlo las 24hs?



amén por ello...
Un reality show marciano eso si que es original...
Pero la arruinan...
Imaginate si los mismos conflictos y problemas que se generan en estoy realitys se trasladan a marte...
Seria un pandemonium televisivo con diferidos de varios minutos...


----------



## fernandob

gracias a la "digitalizacion " o sea la creacion de imagenes por computadora podes mostrar esto:



cuando en verdad lo que hay es esto:



esto es exactamente el peligro humano: el engaño, la manipulacion , y en un tema tan lejano, tan tecnologico, tan manipulable , tan poco verificable y dificil de comprobar.........cualquiera es esperable.

hablamos de HUMANOS se acuerdan ?? o se olvidaron ??  cual es la gran ventaja evolutiva ??  
¿ la inteligencia ??  , no , esa es una gran ventaja, pero fue la capacidad de engaño, de engañar a los enemiogos y presas lo que nos dio la gran ventaja, de manejar el engaño .
y la inteligencia la usamos para eso .

mira si van a hacer un a nave para ir a marte y no van a hacer esto de crear las imagenes ?? 
mira si frente a un desastre en una mision y la plata que hay en juego se van a quedar parados ahi , y vana dessitir, o se van a ir a sus casas con al cola entre las patas y llorando por que "la moral" les ha dolido.

seeeee

yo de viaje me voy con un  AMIGO.
a hacer algo peligroso  con alguien de  SUMA CONFIANZA .
y a desarrolllar un plan el cual ejecutare  y sera tremendamente riesgoso  solo si  YO  conozco y manejo el tema.

aca el que se postule de "voluntario " es un tremendo pajarillo que desea ser parte de el libro de premios darwin .


----------



## EXELSIOR

fernandob dijo:


> gracias a la "digitalizacion " o sea la creacion de imagenes por computadora podes mostrar esto:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91247
> 
> cuando en verdad lo que hay es esto:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91248
> 
> esto es exactamente el peligro humano: el engaño, la manipulacion , y en un tema tan lejano, tan tecnologico, tan manipulable , tan poco verificable y dificil de comprobar.........cualquiera es esperable.
> 
> hablamos de HUMANOS se acuerdan ?? o se olvidaron ?? cual es la gran ventaja evolutiva ??
> ¿ la inteligencia ?? , no , esa es una gran ventaja, pero fue la capacidad de engaño, de engañar a los enemiogos y presas lo que nos dio la gran ventaja, de manejar el engaño .
> y la inteligencia la usamos para eso .
> 
> mira si van a hacer un a nave para ir a marte y no van a hacer esto de crear las imagenes ??
> mira si frente a un desastre en una mision y la plata que hay en juego se van a quedar parados ahi , y vana dessitir, o se van a ir a sus casas con al cola entre las patas y llorando por que "la moral" les ha dolido.
> 
> seeeee
> 
> yo de viaje me voy con un AMIGO.
> a hacer algo peligroso con alguien de SUMA CONFIANZA .
> y a desarrolllar un plan el cual ejecutare y sera tremendamente riesgoso solo si YO conozco y manejo el tema.
> 
> aca el que se postule de "voluntario " es un tremendo pajarillo que desea ser parte de el libro de premios darwin .


 
con mas razon...
Seguramente ya tendran todo bien planeado si algo sale mal...



PD: por fin puedo subir imagenes a los mensajes...


----------



## el-rey-julien

jajaj pero no lo enlazaste asi 
Ver el archivo adjunto 91251


----------



## EXELSIOR

el-rey-julien dijo:


> jajaj pero no lo enlazaste asi
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91251



ejejejej see...
Lo que pasa es que su sistema de subida de imagenes a mensajes falla con el protocolo socket...
Ya se como se la enlaza...
Pero produce error en la carga...
Ya lo soluciono y listo...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Después que la subiste , le copias el acceso directo y la insertás con éste =  







Saludos !


----------



## EXELSIOR

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Después que la subiste , le copias el acceso directo y la insertás con éste =  http://c3.forosdeelectronica.net/insertimage.gif
> 
> 
> Saludos !






algo asi?...

http://forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=91253&stc=1&d=1366998229


----------



## DOSMETROS

Exacto pero lo pegás en el propio mensaje , ahí edité tu mensaje _#*68*_ para mostrarte , usando el botón 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 con la url de la imagen che !


----------



## EXELSIOR

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Exacto pero lo pegás en el propio mensaje , ahí edité tu mensaje _#*68*_ para mostrarte , usando el botón http://c3.forosdeelectronica.net/insertimage.gif con la url de la imagen che !



gracias dosme por la ayuda...
Ya corregi los problemas...
Ya enlazo la imagen...



Chazaaammm...


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## fernandob

ya que ponen la foto de darwin :

aca tienen u video de acerca de nuestros origenes, mas bien nuestro instinto, o no ......"nuestra gran capacidad o ventaja " :





 
y de que "la astucia" es lo que nos impulso por millones de años, *astucia y capacidad de engaño* ..
a que voy ?? 

esperan acaso que quienes arman una empresa, que planifican juntar plata a paladas, que tienen en su cabeza el plan de colonizar marte (o de forrarse sin llegar a ningun lado ) .......saben donde estan en la lista los voluntarios ??
que encima les hacen firmar de primera un papel donde los organizadores no son responsabes de nada (ni al proveedor de papel higienico le hacen firmar un papel asi) .
saben que objetivo tienen esos "empresarios" en la cabeza ?? 

y mucha gente se llena el coco con la romantica y aventurera idea de estar en marte aunque sea unos dias sintiendose extasiados con esa sensacion impagable, aunque sea solo un rato.......
ni van a a salir de la atmosfera a menso que el resto de la tripulacion sean : susana suerte , miguel fortuna y penelope de los milagros !!

ademas.......me diran QUE SABES VOS FERNANDO !!!!!
yo ...nada, pero la NASA si sabe y no se manda a tirar gente a lo tonto en sus misiones.
si lo hicieron al comienzo de la carrera espacial y estoy seguro que hay unos cuantos "voluntarios desconocidos" .

decime que esa empresa dedicara 20 años en mandar misiones no tripuladas, con sensores, pruebas y demas,  y robots. Y LUEGO  si se manda a meter personas.......... VALE  !!!


----------



## Scooter

Nada, nada, que pongan concursantas pechugonas y concursantos macizos y verás como es un éxito rotundo. La anterior carrera espacial fue por la guerra fría, a ver si esta la hacemos por la caliente y tiene mas éxito...


----------



## nuk

Scooter dijo:


> Nada, nada, que pongan concursantas pechugonas y concursantos macizos y verás como es un éxito rotundo....


 algo asi 






y escenas así las 24hs del dia


----------



## fernandob

exactamente eso puse yo , solo agregue lo lindo que seria ver las partes moviendose en GRAVEDAD CERO ........pero los malvados moderadores me lo sacaron.
no tienen imaginacion de marketing televisivo .

vieron la cantidad de gente que vio un video de un astronauta escurriendo un trapo con algu aen gravedad cero ?? 

bue.......imaginense el ranking de una linda joven con 2 air bags de primera NE GRAVEDAD CERO.
¿ quien se va a acordar de los que estan en marte ?? 

*llame al 333 si quiere que las chicas sigan jugando en gravedad cero *
*llame al 555 si quiere que saquemos a las chicas de la capsula y la usemos para mandarles provisiones a los de marte .*


333 = 1999 99999 llamadas
555 = 34 llamadas (los parientes de los que estan alla) .

conclusion:

muchachos de marte :

Ver el archivo adjunto 91248


----------



## solaris8

bueno, pero si quieren en la ventanilla o pasillo, apurense!!!....
ya hay mas de 20000, apuntados para el viaje....
http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/20130428/54372939237/colonia-humana-marte.html


----------



## chclau

Sabes lo que es viajar unos seis meses del lado del pasillo, en que cada noche la pechugona que se agarro la ventanilla te despierta para ir al baño?


----------



## EXELSIOR

chclau dijo:


> Sabes lo que es viajar unos seis meses del lado del pasillo, en que cada noche la pechugona que se agarro la ventanilla te despierta para ir al baño?



yo la acompaño al baño...
Jejejeejje picaron...


----------



## chclau

Seee, eso la primera semana

Despues de un mes sin dormir... te quiero ver


----------



## Nuyel

ni modos, me quedaré dormido sobre la pechugona, tras la primer semana ya no le importará.


----------



## chclau

... a todo esto, y si es cierto lo que se dice por ahi, mientras nosotros desgranamos chistes que dan lastima... los holandeses de Mars One ya se embolsaron mas de medio millon de dolares, a razon de 20k inscriptos a unos 30 dolares en promedio por inscripto.

Ah, y todavia no llegamos a la etapa en que las pechugonas tengan que convencer a los miembros del jurado, cual de ellas tiene mejores cualidades para el viaje... Para que nadie se sienta discriminado tambien habra miembros del jurado femeninos que debersan ser convencidas por los jovenes aspirantes.


----------



## EXELSIOR

chclau dijo:


> ... a todo esto, y si es cierto lo que se dice por ahi, mientras nosotros desgranamos chistes que dan lastima... los holandeses de Mars One ya se embolsaron mas de medio millon de dolares, a razon de 20k inscriptos a unos 30 dolares en promedio por inscripto.
> 
> Ah, y todavia no llegamos a la etapa en que las pechugonas tengan que convencer a los miembros del jurado, cual de ellas tiene mejores cualidades para el viaje... Para que nadie se sienta discriminado tambien habra miembros del jurado femeninos que debersan ser convencidas por los jovenes aspirantes.



Eso si que lo quiero ver...
Nada mas loco que la realidad...
Jejeje que poca resistencia tenemos los hombres con las pechugonas...


----------



## fernandob

es absolutamente natural, aunque socialmente se de la contradicccion de llamar "pervertidos o sucios" a quienes miran a una pechugona:

1 --- AIRE necesario para vivir 
2 --- AGUA
3 --- COMIDA
4 ---- entre otras cosas de el cuerpo humano esta la necesidad de compañia para no volvernos locos (preguntale a robinson crusoe) pero mas importante para la especie SEXO para evitar la insignificancia y entrascendencia de *la EXTINCION.*
ninguna pavada , no ??

como para no estar grabado a fuego en nuestros genes.
y como dije : pensar que hay gente que lo minimiza, o descalifica al deseo o a el placer que se siente el ver a otra persona y mas si es de el sexo opuesto y mas si es hermosa (belleza = señales naturales que son indicadores de un buen ejemplar para la reproduccion ) .

en fin , sabe mas la vida y la naturaleza por vieja que la persona criticona por mente podrida..


----------



## EXELSIOR

fernandob dijo:


> es absolutamente natural, aunque socialmente se de la contradicccion de llamar "pervertidos o sucios" a quienes miran a una pechugona:
> 
> 1 --- AIRE necesario para vivir
> 2 --- AGUA
> 3 --- COMIDA
> 4 ---- entre otras cosas de el cuerpo humano esta la necesidad de compañia para no volvernos locos (preguntale a robinson crusoe) pero mas importante para la especie SEXO para evitar la insignificancia y entrascendencia de *la EXTINCION.*
> ninguna pavada , no ??
> 
> como para no estar grabado a fuego en nuestros genes.
> y como dije : pensar que hay gente que lo minimiza, o descalifica al deseo o a el placer que se siente el ver a otra persona y mas si es de el sexo opuesto y mas si es hermosa (belleza = señales naturales que son indicadores de un buen ejemplar para la reproduccion ) .
> 
> en fin , sabe mas la vida y la naturaleza por vieja que la persona criticona por mente podrida..



Otro mas que se debe haber agregado a la lista de personajes epicos XDDD...

Lo basico para el humano son 4 cosas...

Comida,trabajo,PS3,sexo...
Teniendo estos 4 item sobreviviremos a cualquier extremo...
Que mas?...


----------



## fernandob

....................................................................................


----------



## chclau

Cuando vi que era una figura esperaba otra cosa... pero igual muy bueno el chiste. Langer como siempre un capo.


----------



## djwash

Hola como estas? Te gustaria ir a Marte?


----------



## fernandob

siiii.......................me encantaria !!!!

alla no hay nadie que me amenace con darme trabajo .
es mas: seria EL REY (si voy solo )


----------



## chclau

En el pais de los ciegos, el tuerto es el rey


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

cuantos se embolsaron los de mars one??
medio millon??

un viaje de esos vale x lo menos 1000 millones en teoria le falta mucho para llegar a marte es un fake a la carrera


----------



## fernandob

*VIAJE ECONOMICO A MARTE  mucha mas seguridad que el otro anunciado.
(marcar abajo) *
*[/SIZE]* 
*[/SIZE][/SIZE]* 
*una visita al planetario , o a un buen cine con pelicula 3 D acerca de un viaje a marte , pero el truco es previo a la pelicula y DURANTE  la misma se realizara una buena fumata sanitaria de  cannabis.*


*se garantiza una buena experiencia, sin riesgo de falta de oxigeno, ni explosion al despegar.*
*en algunos casos hay encuentro con señoritas locales muy agradables (se recomienda no darles propinas y muy importante no gritar).*


*Empresa local para dichos viajes:*

*Fernandob despega y te la pega*


----------



## comun3ro

bukakkes a cascoporro, mujeres e hijas.. mm yo personalemnte no me convence me da bastante mal rollo


----------



## SERGIOD

por acá hay quienes hacen ese servicio de un viaje de ida sin retorno ¡Te matan!


----------

